# Trip with VW t3 campervan model of 1984 at Greece - a7iii



## mallllias (Sep 24, 2021)

Good morning to everyone!
A few days ago I had the good fortune
to make a 2 day trip with a rare and unique
VW model, the 1984 Volkswagen Transporter t3 or t25 camper van.
The car is very well maintained, freshly painted, general service has been done,
as some things have been added here and there.
I do not know details since he is one of my close friends from Thessaloniki and the walk was to Develiki, Halkidiki Greece.

Most of the scenes are handheld and some of them with weebill s gimbal and tripod. For lens i use Tamron 28 75 f2.8.
Here is a video from the relevant walk with few photos included


----------



## Space Face (Sep 24, 2021)

I'll watch this later.  On my fone right now.


----------



## mallllias (Sep 24, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I'll watch this later.  On my fone right now.


yeap, it's relaxed overall kind of video...


----------

